# rc 18 mt upgrades



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I want to upgrade my rc 18 mt so it will be tougher because its to the point where everything is starting to break. I just want to know what I should upgrade first and what parts are cheapest. Im planning to buy a brushless system soo but I wanna get non-electronic parts before I do that.

THX
Devin:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

devon, smart choice to upgrade the chassis before you add the brushless.I would start with the drive train- MIP cvds,either MIP super diffs or 3 racing HD diff tubes,integy front bumper/ hingepin brace, either integy or 3 racing steering knuckles,either integy or 3 racing rear toe in block, either integy or 3 racing rear hubs, and an integy alloy steering rack.if you can afford it go with a carbon fiber sub chassis( upper deck). Also get some associated diff shims to get the gear train as solid as possible to handle the brushless power.Thats what its going to take to make a bash worthy brushless 18MT. If it were me I would just look at getting an exotic chassis set for the truck.it's a very nice set-up and it fixes a bunck of the 18 series weak points, like the steering rack,pluss the double deck carbon fiber adds so much rigidity to the truck that it will greatly improve the handling.


----------

